# Tesla App not available



## Ron L (Sep 12, 2018)

I took delivery on my Model 3 four days ago (loving it!), however my Tesla App has still not been enabled for my car. My delivery assistant says that he marked my car as "delivered" but when I check my status on my order page it is not shown as delivered there. I have called support and they tell me that only my DA can fix it but he has been unable to so far.

Has anyone else had this problem? Are there any other support contacts that might be able to solve this dilemma ?


----------



## QMax3 (Aug 19, 2018)

In your settings in the car, enable mobile access, that did it for me.


----------



## mdnjustin (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm experiencing the same thing. My account still doesn't say that it's been delivered. I contacted support and they just said to wait it out... not really that great of a solution.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

mdnjustin said:


> I'm experiencing the same thing. My account still doesn't say that it's been delivered. I contacted support and they just said to wait it out... not really that great of a solution.


To be fair you have the key card correct? How long is the wait to have the app set up? Those of us who took delivery prior to this huge push had it set up the same day but I understand that there is a wait now since they had to do a ton of cars daily.


----------



## MascotRay (Feb 14, 2018)

I’m having the same issue since last Tuesday. I figured they were busy with end of Q3, so I didn’t really want to bother them about it until today. I’ll let you know if I get anywhere with it. 

As a side note, my phone is paired to the Bluetooth, so that would have enabled mobile access, right? Or is there another setting I could be missing?


----------



## Ron L (Sep 12, 2018)

Ron L said:


> I took delivery on my Model 3 four days ago (loving it!), however my Tesla App has still not been enabled for my car. My delivery assistant says that he marked my car as "delivered" but when I check my status on my order page it is not shown as delivered there. I have called support and they tell me that only my DA can fix it but he has been unable to so far.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem? Are there any other support contacts that might be able to solve this dilemma ?


As a followup, my Tesla app started working today and my account page shows the delivery as complete. I think they were overwhelmed with deliveries at the end of the quarter and are just now getting caught up. Everything works now and I'm really enjoying the car!


----------



## MascotRay (Feb 14, 2018)

Glad to hear it! Hopefully that means mine will follow suit here soon. Thanks for the update.


----------



## DeanSC (Sep 25, 2018)

I took delivery on Sunday, Sept 30th. I also have the same issue with my portal account, the delivery step is not updated and the mobile app error message "There are no products linked to your Tesla account" But hey, LOVE the car!

I assume I can use supercharging without a linked phone app, do you pay onsite via credit card like a gas pump?


----------



## MascotRay (Feb 14, 2018)

I haven’t had any progress yet, but I am curious about one thing. I keep hearing others mention that the app has an error message for them. I don’t have that. All I get after closing the tutorial videos is a blank black shaded background. Hopefully there isn’t more going on other than getting the delivery status corrected. Fwiw, I did try reinstalling the app to no avail.


----------



## DeanSC (Sep 25, 2018)

No change for me, was going to call support but the wait time is over 20 minutes


----------



## mdnjustin (Jan 1, 2018)

This morning I got emails from Tesla thanking me for the purchase. Now the app has my car in it. Everything seems to work except I haven't gotten the Phone Key to work yet.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

MascotRay said:


> I haven't had any progress yet, but I am curious about one thing. I keep hearing others mention that the app has an error message for them. I don't have that. All I get after closing the tutorial videos is a blank black shaded background. Hopefully there isn't more going on other than getting the delivery status corrected. Fwiw, I did try reinstalling the app to no avail.


I have the exact same issue. One day I went to check out the tutorial videos and the login would just keep loading endlessly until I hit the X to stop it. Then all I would see is that same screen, been over a month now. I've sent Tesla's app department two emails, no reply. Shocker...lol


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

QMax3 said:


> In your settings in the car, enable mobile access, that did it for me.


 Thuis,

You have to enable the car to listen/pair with your BT phone first. Then the "phone key" will work.

It's in the Owners Manual somewhere.


----------

